# Colnago Ferrari



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

spotted at my LBS.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

I feel a severe sense of bike lust coming on!


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I always love unpacking stuff from Italy. I get a perk from seeing the hand written stuff.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I see it in the flesh the other day. Looks nice, but I don't like the racing car picture on the frame, just looks naff. Also, going to your club riding this.............I think you would get a lot of piss take!

\It belongs more as a display item!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the option of buying one of these instead of the PRZA colour I went with.

The only real gain in buying one of these is the limited number prouction of 80(? i think) ever.

I like things italian, but NOT THAT italian!

mmm...having said that, if I owned a new ferrari - maybe, just maybe, i'd take one of these too!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

No, I just couldn't bring myself to riding it!! I think its a bit OTT !


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Of course most people would think it is over the top. Heck, I think people racing in Cat 4 races on carbon Colnagos is over the top. A lot of people riding Extreme Powers and Extreme C's are over the top. With that said, if I did buy one of those frames, which I think are awesome and just to my liking of Italianess, I probably wouldn't ride it either. I cry enough as it is when I scratch my Cristallo, and am scared to think about what will happen the first time I scratch my C50. Of course, my wife would beat me silly for spending $10,000 on a bike that I don't ride.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is definitely nice. If I had unlimited funds and space, I'd buy it. About the only thing I might not like are the wheels if they are Fulcrums.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Fantastic looking bike, but that pic of the racing car on the top tube is naff....... it's not like Cindi Crawfords mole either, more like a zit.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*99*

Colnago was producing 99, 25 of which were destined for the USA. 



haydos said:


> I had the option of buying one of these instead of the PRZA colour I went with.
> 
> The only real gain in buying one of these is the limited number prouction of 80(? i think) ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

how much is one of those?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you have to ask, you cannot afford it. Just kidding, but seriously.

I believe they are $10,000 at Bellatisport, and Bellatisport is usually a lot cheaper than anywhere in the US.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

It needs some red tires. Yes, I'd agree. the racing car image is a bit dopey. Everyone will understand what the Ferrari reference means.

brewster


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The funny thing is that bike stand it comes with probably cost more than most of my bikes, and I've had some nice bikes.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well now, if the stand is included I can understand the $10,000+ price tag. 

Didn't know the stand was included. Even if it is, $10,000+ is pretty steep.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Integrated headset? Any other Colnago's have that?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The EPS, which is what the CF7 is based upon, and I believe the CX-1. Essentially, the top end Made in Italy frame and the top end Made in Taiwan frame.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

lookrider said:


> Integrated headset? Any other Colnago's have that?


Fab's right, EPS, CX-1 have an integrated H/S.

I think Colnago are looking at introducing it across the line.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*If only Colnago had a McLaren version *

Love the bike, just not a fan of the Ferrari F1 team.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry, it just looks naff. If it was in plain Ferrari red, its would look the dogs bollocks, but I think the racing car decal/paint job looks OTT! However, the bike itself is indeed fantastic!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> If you have to ask, you cannot afford it. Just kidding, but seriously.
> 
> I believe they are $10,000 at Bellatisport, and Bellatisport is usually a lot cheaper than anywhere in the US.



:mad2: I paid $17500 on the CF7 & $15000 on CF6 :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

now i am really hope that bike stand is included


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ed,

Is that American dollars? If so, all I have to say is WOW. I am hoping that you are talking about Australian dollars.

When Bellatisport had them for sale on their website, it was listed at $10,000. They don't have the Ferrari listed anymore though.

Maybe I can give you some relief though. A EP from Bellatisport was about $3,350 when I ordered my C50 back in September. Now, an EP is $3,725. Still a lot less than buying one in the US, but not as much less.

We'll see what the US prices are once Colnago starts distributing in the US.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

merckxman said:


> Colnago was producing 99, 25 of which were destined for the USA.


The real oddity here is that 99 frames of a given paint job is actually higher than many of the color options offered by Colnago, so by opting for the "exclusive" paint, you could actually be getting a more "common" paint job. It will look good on the bike rack of your Porsche Cayenne in your law office or hospital parking lot.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

good point! but how many frames of each color do they really produce?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

If you are really interested in a new one of these, International Bicycle Centres in Boston have the following on sale (I am not affiliated with them in any way, they posted these on another forum):

Ferrari Extreme Power with Record and Fulcrum Zacing Zeros 54 traditional $9450
Ferrari Extreme Power with Record and Fulcrum Zacing Zeros 54s $9450
Ferrari Extreme Power with Record and Lightweight wheels 54s $11680
Ferrari Extreme Power with Record and Lightweight wheels 57cm $11680


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree too. If it wasn't for the car on the top tube I would give it a 10 on design..... WHY they did that????? WHY????    
Still would love to have one tough!!!!!!


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

IBC rocks. I bought 2 Colnagos from there. Call and ask for Craig. He will set you up right.

John


----------

